# May I use your pictures?



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

I currently have 2 yorkies and plan to get a chihuahua and wanted to join. I also wanted to ask, since you guys have such great pictures on this site, if I may use any of them for my portraits of dogs that I draw and paint? I have added some pictures of my paintings with the original paintings. Thanks so much.  
Waistfull
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v126/waistfull/MickeyMinnierszdwithpicture.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v126/waistfull/MickeyMinnieresized.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v126/waistfull/Villettegirlrszd.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v126/waistfull/IMG_1948.jpg


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Welcome! :wave: 

Those are great paintings! I paint as well, but never took a hand at painting animals. Great job. I'm a lot of us wouldnt mind at all. Lex will give you a cheesy smile anytime! hehe.

You'll love it here, such sweet people and you'll have to let us know when you get your chi. We LOVE pictures.


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

*Oh thanks so much!!*

I would love to paint Lex. He is so cute. How big is he? That is such a great picture!!
Woo hoo I'm so excited!!  
Michele


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

You are so very talented. I love your Yorkies. I know I would feel honored to have you use any of my pictures.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

You're more than welcome to use any pics of weazle that you want  just let me know so that I can see the finished work


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Oh thanks so much!!*



waistfull said:


> I would love to paint Lex. He is so cute. How big is he? That is such a great picture!!
> Woo hoo I'm so excited!!
> Michele


Not sure exactly I think 8 lbs.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Great paintings, just make sure the people you want say yes!! Thanks :wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya,

You are a great artist...Feel free to use any of Scruffy (you can check out his webpage link below), he is a Chi x Yorkie but PLEASE be sure to show me the finishing result, i would be so excited to see it.


:wave:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i cant see why id object

http://photobucket.com/albums/a38/GemsLilTreasures/


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Very talented your paintings are great , wish i had a chi for you to paint!


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

*Oh thank you guys so much.*

I will post pictures of the paintings/drawing when I'm done. I've been trying to build up my collection of painting for a show and to sell them online. You guys have the cutest chi's I've ever seen


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont mind, draw away.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

great work, your very talented.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

kipbug said:


> You're more than welcome to use any pics of weazle that you want  just let me know so that I can see the finished work


Likewise! Tito and Marley are up for grabs as long as you will show me the end result!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

You are welcome to use any Madison or Rylie pics


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

KB said:


> Great paintings, just make sure the people you want say yes!! Thanks :wave:


  Agreed.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

How much would you charge for a painting?


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

*I'll give you my website*

My website is http://www.geocities.com/waistfull/classic_tan.html it will show you everything you need to know. I am a stay at home mom and love to paint and sketch all dogs. I was doing it just for fun, and for friends and family and was ecouraged to go farther with it. 
thank you all for all of the wonderful posts. I love it here. I am going to have to find a breeder near me. I'll be checking on the forum.


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

*He's adorable*



lecohen said:


> Hiya,
> 
> You are a great artist...Feel free to use any of Scruffy (you can check out his webpage link below), he is a Chi x Yorkie but PLEASE be sure to show me the finishing result, i would be so excited to see it.
> 
> ...


Scruffy is adorable!! Oh I'd love you use him! Thanks so much!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Yaaaaaaay :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pleeeeeeease let me know if you do, and i can send you more pics in different angles if you like


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

would you ship a painting to the uk? :wave:


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

those are good, but if you have any really special ones, please email the to me at [email protected]
thanks


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Those are beautiful! I would not mind at ALL if you wanted to use Hershey and/or Jax. :wave:


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

Jax and Hershey are so cute! I will have to save their pictures for sure!!
thanks


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Your paintings are so good


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

stefanie_farrell said:


> would you ship a painting to the uk? :wave:


Sure I would. I'm sure the shipping would cost a little extra. I would take a little off for that!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow your paintings are awesome. I wish i had half the talent as you do. You are more than welcome to use any of my pictures of Taz & Tinkerbell or Teddy. Welcome to the site your gonna like it here :wave:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, you are a abrilliant artist! You can use my doggies pictures any time you like!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

waistfull said:


> those are good, but if you have any really special ones, please email the to me at [email protected]
> thanks




I am always updating Scruffy's website with new pics :lol: 

This is one of my faves though as it captures his sweet expression...it is also on his website (blog one)










:wave:


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

*I Love That One!!*

I will be doing that one Next!! Omg Scruffy looks so cute!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

OMG your paintings are fab! and your lil yorkies are so sweet..
i have a chihuahua x yorkie ... www.freewebs.com/mylittletyke 
if you ever want to draw my tyke feel free..just let me know 

great work!

star xxx


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

You are welcome to paint P-Nut any time


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

welcome to the forum, the website is a great idea.
I used to love painting and drawing but just dont do it.
feel free to use anything i post
mia
x


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

*You guys are so great!*

Wow I wasn't expecting all of this great response!! You guys have the best looking chihuahuas I've ever seen! I'm so happy! :toothy4:


----------

